# Boston Samurai Arts relocated



## Walter Wong (Aug 1, 2007)

Just to update everyone that the Boston Samurai Arts dojo have relocated to:

Crossfit Boston
123 Terrace St. Unit #B
Boston, MA 02120

Class schedule remains the same:
Fridays 6:00pm - 8:30pm
Sundays 1:30pm - 4:30pm

Kenjutsu (sword arts)
Iaijutsu (draw cutting arts)
Aikijujutsu (empty hand combat)

Please visit www.bostonsamuraiarts.com or contact me at renblade2000@yahoo.com

We are also listed in Aikido Journal:
http://www.aikidojournal.com/dojodetails?id=3063

Regards,
Walter Wong


----------



## SeanKerby (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Walter....Guess who!


----------



## Walter Wong (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Sean.  How have you been?  Are you living on the east coast yet?  If you're living in or close to Boston?


----------

